# Veloswap and earth day - San Diego



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

Going to a zoo this Sunday!
Countries largest earth day
http://www.earthdayweb.org/

Largest swap EVAR (according to them) in Southern Califronia
http://www.sdvelodrome.com/Home/swap-meet


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Largest swap EVAR (according to them) in Southern Califronia
http://www.sdvelodrome.com/Home/swap-meet[/QUOTE]

Well . . . maybe in the month of April.


----------

